# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  How much cardio while bulking??

## cache49

Hey all. Just thought id get some different opinions about this. How many of u do cardio while bulking. If so, how much??

----------


## Johny-too-small

Meh, 20-30 min. moderate cardio 2-3x/ew...

----------


## IronReload04

> Hey all. Just thought id get some different opinions about this. How many of u do cardio while bulking. If so, how much??


its impossible for someone to answer this question for "you individually" with out knowing age, experience, weight, height, metabolism, whats worked in the past/what hasn'nt, diet etc etc....these factors go on forever


all in all, as stated above, nobody can give you this answer, if you give us details, some people here can make a more educated guess at what would be best for you





For me personally, i eat like a sumo, and do 1 hour of cardio 4 days a week to keep my bodyfat from going up and the strength gains rolling around




ultimately, you want to pay close close attention to the mirror...as you go along, if you see any fat gain what so ever, make dietary cardio adjustments immediately...their is no need to continuelly be gaining fat when "bulking". if you see negative changes, tweak things pronto...

you want to find the fine line where bodyfat is staying where its at, and strength gains are rolling around....This takes experience to figure out...people here can guide you in learning how to make decisions, but your not going to get an exact answer


if anyone gives you a cookie cutter answer, it doesnt mean shit...their is so much variability between individuals






but 20-45 mintues on non lifting days is pretty standard......start from their....play with carbs and fats....and most of all, it comes with experience

----------


## Dizz28

I don't do cardio at all while bulking. I'm one of the lucky ones where I don't get much body fat at all no matter what I eat or how much. At the end of bulking, I do cardio and highrep/sets to maintain what I have and to cut down a bit

This works for me, might not for you.

But this is how I work

----------


## PEWN

once a week 40 min eliptical .... thats it while bulking .... im trying to gain weight and utilize cals not burn them...

----------


## sonnygll

I do none at all. If you have to do cardio, you are probably eating too much. Of course when you do a test cycle, that is kind of hard to avoid. It has a tendency to make one pig out, and then you might need to burn some calories.

----------


## football2007

4x a week at 30mins PWO...

----------


## Machdiesel

This will vary from person to person, but if u want a gerneralll, across the board type answer, id say 3x a week, 45 mins, at 4.0mph on a treadmill. Dont forget your heart is a muslce also, prob the most imprtant, so i wouldnt cut it out completly

----------


## cache49

Im sorry I shouldnt have been so vague. Im 5'5 172 12%(in the winter anyhow, ha ha). I know there a fine line on cardio and everyone is different. For me, unfortunatly my body stores fat easily. I dont want to waste prescious calories but at the same time find a medium and work my heart a bit.

----------


## Amorphic

> I don't do cardio at all while bulking. I'm one of the lucky ones where I don't get much body fat at all no matter what I eat or how much. At the end of bulking, I do cardio and highrep/sets to maintain what I have and to cut down a bit
> 
> This works for me, might not for you.
> 
> But this is how I work


 same here

----------


## cockMOTHAeffinDIESEL

i generally stick to 20min of med intensity, 4-5 days out of the week after a training session

----------


## LivingToBeBig

> i generally stick to 20min of med intensity, 4-5 days out of the week after a training session


yea thats what i like to do maybe 3 times in the week after training then maybe 1 or 2 40min sessions seperate depending how im feeling.

----------


## valcon

> i generally stick to 20min of med intensity, 4-5 days out of the week after a training session


thats me

----------


## frignugs

> its impossible for someone to answer this question for "you individually" with out knowing age, experience, weight, height, metabolism, whats worked in the past/what hasn'nt, diet etc etc....these factors go on forever
> 
> 
> all in all, as stated above, nobody can give you this answer, if you give us details, some people here can make a more educated guess at what would be best for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



solid post

----------


## green22

I still do 3 30-40 min sessions per week while bulking. I go by the mirror too. I always keep my abs visible, so if they fade Ill do more. I think its good to do cardio year round. If out hearts arent healthy and strong none of us will be able to lift.

----------

